# 21 Inch Sheep



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Whatodowitha21inRed/Sheep------6/4/15* 
Permalink Reply Quote More










​
*Whatodowitha21inRed/Sheep------6/4/15*









Finally trip after trip of low water I got a trip with very high tide. Went to the BonSecour Reef and not a bite---came back in to the ICW and got into the Reds. 6 or 7 Reds and one 20 inch Sheep---my biggest in a long time. The Sheep swallowed the hook so I kept him and one Red-----What to do with them----stay tuned---more to follow-------------------------------BT









Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com
Bass Tracker 66 Posting Addict *Posts:* 5865 *Location:* Foley


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

*Nice catch*

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice sheep


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

We live right at the mouth of the Bon Secour, and your story matches my recent results. My son and I have been catching a few reds and sheepies in the ICW, mostly on the rip rap banks. They are picky, partial to live shrimp. We've seen a few large (10+pound) reds tailing, but the catfish won the race to the shrimp yesterday. Hope they stay around throughout the summer.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A nice supper & good picture.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow 7 reds and a big ole sheep much better then my day behind a computer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on dinner!!! Congrats and fine as always!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish there BT.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

------------------------What to do with a 21 Inch Sheep--------------------


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Couldn't catch 7 reds to save my life lol


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

TXS----------
While seven Reds in one trip is a lot its not impossible. This year seems to be the year for Reds and when you find then and get on a pattern stick with it as long as they are biting. I will be going back to the same area Monday Morning---stay tuned---more to follow------------BT


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> TXS----------
> While seven Reds in one trip is a lot its not impossible. This year seems to be the year for Reds and when you find then and get on a pattern stick with it as long as they are biting. I will be going back to the same area Monday Morning---stay tuned---more to follow------------BT


I'm heading down and will be fishing all of next week. I'll be docked in Terry Cove and would really like to fill the cooler up before leaving. Do you have any tips on where to find the reds and specks? I'm pretty familiar with fishing the Ft. Morgan area, but have limited time on the water in perdido/wolf bay areas. 

Any tips or techniques you're willing to share would be greatly appreciated! I'm always seeing your name on here, especially around Wolf Bay.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rivet---------
You may have noticed I haven't done many Posts in the past few weeks---no fish--its been to hot for me. Best bet live shrimp in the ICW west of LuLus on the bottom-----Good Luck.------------BT


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

My son, his two boys, and I have been fishing the ICW and the Bon Secour quite a bit during June and July in our bay boat. Over the past couple of weeks, fishing 2-3 times per week, we've averaged 1-3 slot reds, quite a few undersized reds, a few undersized mangrove snapper, lots of catfish, a few small croakers, a couple of decent (to large) sheepshead, and usually one big (12-20 pound) black drum per trip. Live shrimp seems to the the ticket, and we fish them on a small split shot either at the edge of the rip-rap, or on the first drop-off, with no float. Moving water, as usual, seems to be critical, but at times the current has been howling in the ICW, to the point where it is almost unfishable. The boys are enjoying the trips, and we've eaten a lot of fresh fish, so life is good.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

That's pretty productive fishing weatherman. 
Looks like you're bringing home enough for dinner and spending QT with the boys. That's the important part. Thanks for the info, that's helpful. 

I plan on fishing the rockpile in Perdido Bay and Ross Point. I've had good luck there before with specks, drum and sheepies. I know it's going to be miserably hot...but hopefully I can get out and back in before it's 100°


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Went out fishing the past 2 mornings around Perdido. Haven't had much luck unfortunately. It's so hot out that it's miserable after 8am...


----------

